# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Venus Williams guilty of killing a man

## Big Dummy

I'm sure money will buy her freedom. Just like Bruce Jenner when he killed a woman.

Venus Williams Blamed In Fatal Car Crash That Killed 78-Year-Old Man | TMZ.com

----------

Madison (06-30-2017),Rutabaga (06-30-2017)

----------


## oldman

> Bruce Jenner


That's hate speech..  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Dummy (06-30-2017)

----------


## oldman

If she entered the intersection on a green light how is that her fault?

----------


## Beachcomber

> If she entered the intersection on a green light how is that her fault?


Yes.  That is the way it initially appears to me.

----------


## Calypso Jones

well If she'd been at the tennis court and not driving there wouldn't be this problem. :Smiley20:

----------


## oldman

> well If she'd been at the tennis court and not driving there wouldn't be this problem.


You got me there, valid point.   :Rofl:

----------


## Retiredat50

This is proof of man made climate change, damn you Trump!!

----------


## Karl

> I'm sure money will buy her freedom. Just like Bruce Jenner when he killed a woman.
> 
> Venus Williams Blamed In Fatal Car Crash That Killed 78-Year-Old Man | TMZ.com


Leave Bruce Jenner alone...

That strapping young buck grew up to be a beautiful voluptuous woman

----------


## Big Dummy

> Leave Bruce Jenner alone...
> 
> That strapping young buck grew up to be a beautiful voluptuous woman


Beautiful?.. Wtf

----------


## oldman

> Beautiful?.. Wtf


Yes, its just plastic surgery gone wrong is all.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Excuse me, while I am no fan of the Williams this story in no way relates to her being charged with a crime and there is no chance she would go to jail over this.  This is a civil issue, it appears she tried to get through the intersection and was stopped by a traffic back up.  If she entered the intersection on a green light and was stopped why did the other car plow into her?  Did the other car run a red light?  Did the other car believe that because she now had a green light it was ok to plow into a stopped car in the middle of the intersection?  

In any event, the OP is very misleading since she was not charged with any violation and committed no crime.  She was not found guilty of anything at this point.  She is merely being sued for wrongful death.  Since she has scads of money she will probably pay something to end it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Excuse me, while I am no fan of the Williams this story in no way relates to her being charged with a crime and there is no chance she would go to jail over this.  This is a civil issue, it appears she tried to get through the intersection and was stopped by a traffic back up.  If she entered the intersection on a green light and was stopped why did the other car plow into her?  Did the other car run a red light?  Did the other car believe that because she now had a green light it was ok to plow into a stopped car in the middle of the intersection?  
> 
> In any event, the OP is very misleading since she was not charged with any violation and committed no crime.  She was not found guilty of anything at this point.  She is merely being sued for wrongful death.  Since she has scads of money she will probably pay something to end it.


sure.   but we don't care.    :Smiley20:

----------

Madison (07-01-2017),oldman (07-01-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

everybody knows those people [tennis players] cant drive...

----------

Madison (07-01-2017)

----------


## Karl

> everybody knows those people [tennis players] cant drive...



Whys that...was she ASIAN

----------

MrogersNhood (07-01-2017),Rutabaga (07-01-2017)

----------


## whaap

27 years of my life were spent investigating accidents.  Any one can sue any body any time for any thing.  That doesn't mean they will be successful.  Venus will not 'pay someone off' to get rid of this.  i'm sure she has adequate insurance and the entire matter will be handled by her insurance company.  It's unfortunate but I would guess she has nothing to worry about.

----------

Rutabaga (07-01-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

revoke driving privileges for the super wealthy.   Force them to hire chauffeurs.

----------

Rutabaga (07-01-2017)

----------


## patrickt

> If she entered the intersection on a green light how is that her fault?


""Ms. Williams entered the intersection on a green light," her attorney Malcolm Cunningham said."

Never believe a defense attorney. Never believe a prosecution attorney. Don't believe judges, either, since they're also attorneys.

----------

Rutabaga (07-01-2017)

----------


## Madison

She can get a cab-taxi driver...a limousine with chauffeur ...she can take the bus  :Smile:

----------

Rutabaga (07-01-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Y'all are brutal, poor woman is involved in a traumatic accident that's not ever her fault and no sympathy?

----------


## Madison

oranimated-smileys-vehicles-029.jpg

Hot air balloon
hot-air-balloon-smiley-emoticon.jpg

----------


## Rutabaga

> Whys that...was she ASIAN


she might be,,,now the other athlete, the black/Asian golfer,,,he can DRIVE,,, :Smiley20:

----------


## Rutabaga

> revoke driving privileges for the super wealthy.   Force them to hire chauffeurs.


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Y'all are brutal, poor woman is involved in a traumatic accident that's not ever her fault and no sympathy?



the glass in my French door is broken...I did NOT get a sympathy card from her.

----------


## Madison

She can ride a bicycle  :Smile:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> the glass in my French door is broken...I did NOT get a sympathy card from her.


I broke a 9-pane door glass hitting it trying stop to critters from fighting, I didn't either.  :Dontknow: 

I guess that would be a 1/2 French door.

And really it was 1 solid sheet.  :Angry5: 


I replaced it with plexiglass.

----------

Madison (07-01-2017)

----------


## jerry bacardi

Venus is guilty. Watch her clearly allow that car to turn. SHE STOPPED.

----------

Big Dummy (07-08-2017)

----------


## jerry bacardi

The black car never turned in front of Venus. She stopped and allowed it turn. During that turn the light turned yellow. Her back wheels were no more than 20 feet (INTO THE INTERSECTION) from the curb. She proceeded to drive through the entire stretch of a very long intersection on a burning red light. She should've backed up because that would've prevented the accident.

----------

Big Dummy (07-10-2017)

----------


## Trinnity

I don't think people go to prison for a mv death if it was an accident.

----------


## whaap

> The black car never turned in front of Venus. She stopped and allowed it turn. During that turn the light turned yellow. Her back wheels were no more than 20 feet (INTO THE INTERSECTION) from the curb. She proceeded to drive through the entire stretch of a very long intersection on a burning red light. She should've backed up because that would've prevented the accident.


If you enter the intersection legally on a green light and the light changes while you're in the intersection, the cross traffic, even if they now have a fresh green light, is obligated to allow you to clear the intersection before they proceed.

----------


## JMWinPR

> I'm sure money will buy her freedom. Just like Bruce Jenner when he killed a woman.
> 
> Venus Williams Blamed In Fatal Car Crash That Killed 78-Year-Old Man | TMZ.com


Same with Clark Gable

----------


## Kodiak

> Same with Clark Gable


...and Teddy Kennedy.

----------

JMWinPR (07-10-2017)

----------


## JMWinPR

Forgot him!!! Another Kennedy offed a girl with a golf club.

----------


## jerry bacardi

She was about 10 feet from the curb. *She should've immediately backed up at the sight of yellow*. That's a long way to go on a red light when all you gotta do is back up. Venus Williams played russian roulette with innocent lives. One innocent life got the bullet. God Bless the Barsons.

----------


## whaap

> She was about 10 feet from the curb. *She should've immediately backed up at the sight of yellow*.


If I read you correctly you're saying when a person enters a large intersection on a green light and before they get out of the intersection the light turns to caution, they should stop and back up out of the intersection?  If that's your driving style I'm curious how many times you've been rear-ended.

----------


## jerry bacardi



----------


## JustPassinThru

The green light is only one aspect of the accident.

Given that she has the Race Card, as well as money and celebrity...I'd have to assume there were overreaching facts which led to a charge.

Now it's up to the prosecutors to prove their assertion.

----------


## jerry bacardi

*Venus was about 10 feet from the curb while she waited for a car*, which she allowed to turn. *She should've immediately backed up at the sight of the yellow light*. That's a long way to go on a red light when all you gotta do is back up. Venus Williams played russian roulette with innocent lives. Mr. Barson lost his life because of Venus's selfish and stupid mistake. *Venus Williams had a duty and obligation under Florida law to get her car off the intersection*. That was the only safe and sane thing she could've done under these exact circumstances.

*Right-of-Way* https://www.flhsmv.gov/handbooks/Eng...erHandbook.pdf

Right-of-way rules tell you who goes first and who must wait in different conditions. The law says who must yield (give up) the right-of-way. *Every driver*, motorcyclist, moped rider,bicyclist, and pedestrian *must do everything possible to avoid a crash.*

----------


## whaap

> *Venus was about 10 feet from the curb while she waited for a car*, which she allowed to turn. *She should've immediately backed up at the sight of the yellow light*. That's a long way to go on a red light when all you gotta do is back up. Venus Williams played russian roulette with innocent lives. Mr. Barson lost his life because of Venus's selfish and stupid mistake. *Venus Williams had a duty and obligation under Florida law to get her car off the intersection*. That was the only safe and sane thing she could've done under these exact circumstances.
> 
> *Right-of-Way* https://www.flhsmv.gov/handbooks/Eng...erHandbook.pdf
> 
> Right-of-way rules tell you who goes first and who must wait in different conditions. The law says who must yield (give up) the right-of-way. *Every driver*, motorcyclist, moped rider,bicyclist, and pedestrian *must do everything possible to avoid a crash.*


Read the top few lines on page 22.  After you've done that tell me what page says you should stop and back up if you get caught in the middle of an intersection after the light has turned red for you.

----------


## jerry bacardi

> Read the top few lines on page 22.  After you've done that tell me what page says you should stop and back up if you get *caught in the middle of an intersection* after the light has turned red for you.


She wasn't in the middle. Her back wheels were possibly less than ten feet from the curb/limit line. She is screwed so long as her attorneys are as good at this type of nonsense as I am.

----------


## whaap

> She wasn't in the middle. Her back wheels were possibly less than ten feet from the curb/limit line. She is screwed so long as her attorneys are as good at this type of nonsense as I am.


Had she crossed the limit line or the imaginary limit line with the front of her car before the light turned red?

----------


## Knightkore

> I'm sure money will buy her freedom. Just like Bruce Jenner when he killed a woman.
> 
> Venus Williams Blamed In Fatal Car Crash That Killed 78-Year-Old Man | TMZ.com


I was going to say.....she offed herself?

----------


## jerry bacardi

> Had she crossed the limit line or the imaginary limit line with the front of her car before the light turned red?


I believe her attorneys are certain she started moving on red after the black car cleared. She entered the intersection on green.

*The cars started to move before :30*, which proves beyond doubt that *Venus Williams (AT THE VERY LEAST) saw yellow while standing still*. It's gonna be so much fun to witness this false narrative get smacked down because of simple video observations, which are backed by countless eyewitnesses. *Venus Williams knowingly and willingly tried and failed to make it across a long intersection during a red light and got an innocent man killed in the process*.

----------


## whaap

Simply put if she entered the intersection on the green, no matter what happened after that, the other driver was obligated to let the intersection clear before she proceeded on what was her green light.

----------


## jerry bacardi

> Simply put if she entered the intersection on the green, no matter what happened after that, the other driver was obligated to let the intersection clear before she proceeded on what *was her green light*.


Na. She had an obligation to back up and she didn't. That's the law. Her actions were dangerous and stupid. *She drove through a red light and got someone killed*. 

*Right-of-Way* https://www.flhsmv.gov/handbooks/Eng...erHandbook.pdf

Right-of-way rules tell you who goesfirst and who must wait in differentconditions. The law says who mustyield (give up) the right-of-way. *Every driver*, motorcyclist, moped rider,bicyclist, and pedestrian *must do everything possible to avoid a crash.*

----------


## whaap

> Na. She had an obligation to back up and she didn't. That's the law. Her actions were dangerous and stupid. *She drove through a red light and got someone killed*. 
> 
> *Right-of-Way* https://www.flhsmv.gov/handbooks/Eng...erHandbook.pdf
> 
> Right-of-way rules tell you who goesfirst and who must wait in differentconditions. The law says who mustyield (give up) the right-of-way. *Every driver*, motorcyclist, moped rider,bicyclist, and pedestrian *must do everything possible to avoid a crash.*


Right-of-way rules you refer to pertain to open intersections.  True, at an open intersection the car on the right has the right of way.  This accident was at an intersection controlled by a traffic signal light.
I investigated automobile accidents for 27 years: 7 as a police officer and 20 as an insurance investigator and in a prior posting I pointed out page 22 that said what the other driver was supposed to do if there was someone already in the intersection.  There is no where you will find it says Williams should have stopped and backed up. Once a car has entered the intersection on a green light they have the right of way till they have cleared the intersection.   And just for kicks I was a motorcycle rider for 60+ years and a MSF instructor.

----------


## jerry bacardi

> Right-of-way rules you refer to pertain to open intersections.  True, at an open intersection the car on the right has the right of way.  This accident was at an intersection controlled by a traffic signal light.
> I investigated automobile accidents for 27 years: 7 as a police officer and 20 as an insurance investigator and in a prior posting I pointed out page 22 that said what the other driver was supposed to do if there was someone already in the intersection.  *There is no where you will find it says Williams should have stopped and backed up*. Once a car has entered the intersection on a green light they have the right of way till they have cleared the intersection.   And just for kicks I was a motorcycle rider for 60+ years and a MSF instructor.


I posted the written law and her attorneys will have to deal with that fact. She had an easy escape and opted to roll the dice. It's unknown what they'll say about when she knew it was red, but the video and witnesses will support that she knew it was red when she continued forward. It has nothing do directly with backing up. *It has to do with doing anything to avoid an accident. She needed to back out of the intersection to avoid being an idiot*. She had NO legal right under FL law to doing something so unnecessary and dangerous.

----------


## whaap

> I posted the written law and her attorneys will have to deal with that fact. She had an easy escape and opted to roll the dice. It's unknown what they'll say about when she knew it was red, but the video and witnesses will support that she knew it was red when she continued forward.


Jerry, you posted the law for open intersections.  I hope your prejudice isn't so strong that you can't realize the difference.

----------


## jerry bacardi

It's under Intersections and Sharing the Road. It's a general rule for all driving situations. I am just saying this accident is very debatable and certainly leans toward Venus being more at fault. We'll see what happens. 

IntersectionsMany intersections are markedwith stop lines to show where youmust come to a complete stop.Always stop behind stop lines. Aftera complete stop, you must yieldthe right-of-way to all other trafficalready in the intersection and topedestrians. Move forward only when the road is clear.• The first vehicle to stop shouldmove forward first.• If two vehicles reach theintersection at the same time,the driver on the left yields tothe driver on the right; at a twowaystop, the turning vehicleyields to the vehicle going straight

Right-of-WayRight-of-way rules tell you who goesfirst and who must wait in differentconditions. The law says who mustyield (give up) the right-of-way. Everydriver, motorcyclist, moped rider,bicyclist, and pedestrian must doeverything possible to avoid a crash.

https://www.flhsmv.gov/handbooks/Eng...erHandbook.pdf

*Never looked at Jenner. Didn't he rear-end someone?*

----------


## valley ranch

Jenner~what an ignorant crap, you think he had them cut some things off~

----------


## jerry bacardi

*Venus Williams' lawyer claims man who died after car accident wasn't wearing seat belt

*"Based upon our ongoing investigation, *there is evidence to indicate the Barsons were wearing a seatbelt at the time of the crash*," Palm Beach Gardens police spokesperson Paul Rogers told USA TODAY Sports in an email on Wednesday. 

Venus Williams' lawyer claims car crash victim didn't use seat belt

----------

